# Packing List For Campers



## irishbosoxfan

I know a lot of people have questions about what they should bring for camping at FW so I thought wouldn't it be great if we could all help out!! I know for me personally I have gone over my list 100 times and I'm still sure I'm forgetting something!

I have broken the list down into 3 sections--Park,Personal and Campsite and I tried to make it so someone could print it out if they wanted!

PARK

rain ponchos
stroller
hats
sunscreen
water bottles
water bottle straps
umbrella
2 way radios
camera
film(memory cards)
big pens
autograph books
baby wipes
bubbles


PERSONAL

bathing suit
towels
shorts
shirts
sweatpants
sweatshirt
jacket
underwear
socks
sandals
sneakers
kids tylenol
first aid kit
soap 
shampoo
deodorant
toothpaste 
toothbrush
hairbrush
hairclips
tylenol
chapstick
benadryl
caladryl
feminine hygiene products
razors
inhaler(I'm asthmatic)


CAMPSITE

lantern 
flaslight
repellant
charcoal
extension cord
rope
axe
trashbags
plates
cups
silverware(plastic)
ziploc bags
cooler
paper towels
sleeping bags(sheets+blankets)
pillows
tent,poles,stakes
matches
batteries
tarps
knife
chairs
dishrag
dishpan
rubber hammer
extra stakes
broom+dustpan
tablecloth+clips
small rug
grill brush
tape
cell phone charger
alarm clock
clothespins
air mattresses
power strip


----------



## dharmster

Also on my list:
Camping stove
Spatula
extra mantles for the lantern (ours have torn on multiple trips)
air compressor
clothesline
toiletry bags to carry to comfort stations
mosquito coil
timer & Christmas lights so you don't need to bring a flashlight with you to EMH!


----------



## Rhonda

Great idea!  I'll make it a sticky for awhile, and see how it goes!  Everyone, feel free to post your camping lists here!


----------



## We4mickey

You all have forgot the one well maybe two..
 lots of money..
 Beer or a mixed drink for you that don't drink beer.


----------



## PenskeSth1

Kerosene for the lantern--I can't tell ya how many times we forgot ours.
Lights that hang from rope


----------



## AuburnJen92

We just got back from a week in FW, so I thought I would add some items.  It REALLY helps to have a list.  For the first time in I don't know how many years, we weren't going to the Settlement or Meadow Trading Post for supplies, or worse, Super WalMart on 595.  

Condiment packets for cookouts (it beats going to the trading post each trip)
Lysol 
Pizza cutter (I just didn't know how useful that was going to be until I brought it!)

I am definitely going to print this list out and modify mine.  Thanks so much!


----------



## jennifer293

BUGSPRAY AND TOILET PAPER!!!! 2 things I cannot go camping without!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Park tickets
Ftwildernessgirl
Ftwildernessdog
Favorite adult beverage
Toilet paper

Everything else is just extra!


----------



## stinkerbelle's mom

If you're staying in the cabins you could bring ice cube trays.


----------



## jennifer293

It has everything but the kitchen sink!! I would hit my max weight in my camper if I took all of this stuff..

http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/list.html


----------



## chinsmom97

When we stayed at the cabins we noticed that you may want to bring a few more pots. and also serving bowls they only give you like 3 pots and one serving platter.


----------



## tacomaranch

I haven't been out this year yet but am going this weekend.  Beer, Beer oh yea, beer!  Other than that a cooler for the beer that can go onto the boat!

Really, bug spray, a lighter stick for the camper and another for outside, I like to start my campfires with flares.  It really works if you failed girl scouts.  It will start wet wood.  

I like to bring precooked foods so all I have to do is heat it up.  Spag and meatballs, potato packs, etc.

A jacket for at night and jeans and more bug spray.  Extra batteries and white gas.


----------



## pooh4me

If you stay in the cabins you will not need ice trays,the fridge has a automatic ice maker.


----------



## Melwood23

pooh4me said:
			
		

> If you stay in the cabins you will not need ice trays,the fridge has a automatic ice maker.




'knock, knock', "can I borrow some ice cubes?"   

I know something I no longer can be with out

Sudoku and Kakuro puzzle books. 

If anyone was at WDW in Feb/March 2006 that was me in the lines working a Kakuro puzzle..it really help pass the line standing time.


----------



## stacktester

This list is great considering I forget stuff on every trip.


----------



## stacktester

I'm curious to know how some other campers do some things like condiments and what not. It seems that whenever we camp our mayo, mustard and other stuff no matter how small a container I buy is left over. I am a bachelor and don't cook too much at home so between trips these things may not stay fresh.

This is going to sound chincy but I have been getting some small packets like mayo, catsup and mustard from restaurants and keeping it in a bag I can put in the house. Things like those small containers of Smucker's jelly and honey seem to make sense for those of us who have a small camping family. I just hate to see a whole bottle of these things go to waste and have to buy more. I keep the Splenda, Equal and sugar in a bag as well that I put in the house. 

Coffee stirrers in the plastic wrapper are good from Mickey D's and I always get a few moist wipettes from Sonny's which are a great thing to have anywhere if you don't have a place to wash up before eating. 

I got blasted on my thread about parking in the overflow lot the night before we checked in so I hope nobody filet's me on this. I don't like take handfuls from 1 place. I usually get 1 or 2 at a time so it's not taking too much. I just don't ever see these things in Costco or whatever to buy like this. I think we're all familiar with how things like this don't keep well in a closed up camper that sits in the sun. Any other ideas???????


----------



## campingcorgi

I, too, collect lots of individual packets for camping.  I've also found a neat site that has lots of individual packets available.  I ordered some of the medicines from here, too, and they come in handy without having to take everything in the house!

Here is the site:
http://www.minimus.biz/


----------



## kc5grw

tacomaranch said:


> ...Really, bug spray, a lighter stick for the camper and another for outside, I like to start my campfires with flares.  It really works if you failed girl scouts.  It will start wet wood...



We call them flare thangys Boy Scout matches. And they work great. 

An Eagle Scout, and former scout leader.


----------



## lawnspecialties

Battery chargers!

Cell phones, walkie-talkies, digital cameras, etc. will not last a whole week at Disney without some more juice. 

...and for all us fellas. DO NOT forget the remote for the television. I've done that a few times and it makes me furious. Sorry ladies, it's a guy thing.


----------



## Jsands72

We too take small packets, but we usually ask the waitress if we could take some extra packets and they have never said no.  They usually look at us like we are nuts for asking.


----------



## cerdafied7

for someone who is renting an rv in orlando and who's trip begins in texas is it a bad idea to ship some things before the trip? anyone ever done that?


----------



## Jsands72

I have had freinds ride there bikes from the east coast to the west coast and they shipped stuff out to the west coast picked it up and and shipped stuff back to the east cost.  To save room on there bikes.


----------



## 34Angels

We have a couple of rubbermaid containers that hold our camping stuff....our bug spray, plates, spatula, TP, laterns, radio, trash bags....etc.  They're always packed and ready to go!  The only things that aren't in there are our roasting sticks (too long to keep in there), the tent and sleeping bags.  Before we go camping we will double check to make sure we have enough of everything in there but for the most part we just grab and go.  And anytime we find something new we need we just add it!  

A couple of things not on the list; tin foil, a small dustpan and broom (the little ones for sweeping up the pile of dirt off the floor) to get the dirt out of the tent, and games (we have a Jenga knock-off).


----------



## tungpo1

Dont forget your golf cart!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I didn't see the white drinking water hose listed. Maybe it should be added.


----------



## bless7ings

Just was at the KOA campsite and they have an awesome tent camping list plus other articles!!!  You need to check it out!!!  Go to:  http://koa.com/tents/

Happy camping!!


----------



## DebbieT11

Ipod with earphones.... keeps the DH from having to listen to my "weird stuff" as he calls it.... why would ANYONE consider the DISUnplugged "weird"?? Sheesh....


----------



## ntsammy5

campingcorgi said:


> I've also found a neat site that has lots of individual packets available.Here is the site:
> 
> http://www.minimus.biz/



Great site.  Thanks.  

One thing I do when camping (not necessarily at FW) is mix salt, onion powder, pepper, garlic powder and anything else you like into one small shaker, then you have all the necessary spices together.  It works well when you're carrying stuff on your back.


----------



## Gillian

Ear plugs

We were at a large, popular private campground this weekend, and even with the AC in our popup I could still hear music, dogs, people, hammering on friday morning at 7AM, etc.  I am a sound sleeper but it's hard for me to fall asleep with certain noises like music or tv.  After 2 days of not sleeping well I remembered the ear plugs packed away in our "medical stuff" drawer.

Also, don't forget your pots & pans like we did.  I took them out of the popup when we went on a school trip with meals provided and forgot to put them back in for our next trip. The only thing we could cook was hot dogs!


----------



## des1954

Crock Pot

Electric Skillet or Griddle

Crazy as this sounds.... a small microwave (if you have room).

Small Portable Gas Grill (for those of us too impatient to use charcoal)

We've also packed a small fridge. It comes in handy to keep the beer & margaritas (er...uh...soda) in!!

Coming in a tent? Bring a FAN!!! (it gets hot in Florida)

PAPER PLATES!


----------



## austin77

This thred is so helpfull!


----------



## disneediva




----------



## 2goofycampers

..MOLE SKIN...Always have it on hand !  2'nd best invention ,,1'st best ,Toilet Paper .


----------



## WeCampDisney

Get a very detailed list, way ahead of time. Have everyone in your party check it and add their 2 cents. As you plan your trip, especially your meals, think about every detail for each task and add to the list. When packing the camper, actually check off the list. In the past, i have always forgot a few things. When I can only have about 7 days at the fort, every minute is just priceless, so i hate to have to go to town for anything. On one trip, I took my tent but forgot that my tent stakes were in a seperate bag. I went to walmart and the trafic was unbelievable. Walmart was so crowded. It took me 2 hours to get a few things. Thats 2 precious hours lost! I am determined to not forget anything this time.


----------



## Deffenm

Laundry hamper -  on that folds up really small.   There are 5 of us so when clothes are dirty they go right into this hamper and once it is full I just carry it to the laundry room.  It keeps our camp site tidy and I have an easy way to carry dirty clothes to be clean.  Plus when not using it is the size of a frizbee.

Toys for the kids - outside and inside.  Nothing worse then bored children

Table cloth and clips

shoe bucket - my kids take sneakers, flip flops, crocs, so I have a container for the shoes right outside the door so they can take them off before they enter or right when they are leaving. 

cooler just for drinks and one just for food.- the kids actually have their own cooler with drinks and snacks. They are always hungry so instead of them going into the camper to get snacks they can just get them out of their cooler. 

My list is changing as we are going from Tent Camping to camping in our brand new pop up camper.


----------



## mickeyart

Also:
1. Laundry rack
2. T.V.
3. Tennis rackets


----------



## teacups

What is moleskin?   I Googled it and could only find notebooks...


----------



## 2goofycampers

teacups said:


> What is moleskin?   I Googled it and could only find notebooks...




http://www.drscholls.com/drscholls/productSearch.do?method=doProductDetailsLookup&searchArg=67

great to prevent blisters


----------



## neojacksparrow

helpful thread


----------



## Wunderwoman

stacktester said:


> I'm curious to know how some other campers do some things like condiments and what not. It seems that whenever we camp our mayo, mustard and other stuff no matter how small a container I buy is left over. I am a bachelor and don't cook too much at home so between trips these things may not stay fresh.
> 
> This is going to sound chincy but I have been getting some small packets like mayo, catsup and mustard from restaurants and keeping it in a bag I can put in the house. Things like those small containers of Smucker's jelly and honey seem to make sense for those of us who have a small camping family. I just hate to see a whole bottle of these things go to waste and have to buy more. I keep the Splenda, Equal and sugar in a bag as well that I put in the house.
> 
> Coffee stirrers in the plastic wrapper are good from Mickey D's and I always get a few moist wipettes from Sonny's which are a great thing to have anywhere if you don't have a place to wash up before eating.
> 
> I got blasted on my thread about parking in the overflow lot the night before we checked in so I hope nobody filet's me on this. I don't like take handfuls from 1 place. I usually get 1 or 2 at a time so it's not taking too much. I just don't ever see these things in Costco or whatever to buy like this. I think we're all familiar with how things like this don't keep well in a closed up camper that sits in the sun. Any other ideas???????



There is a website called "minimus.biz" that sells individual packets of all kinds of stuff like that.  You can order as few or as many of each little item that you like.  

Carol/Wunderwoman


----------



## Wunderwoman

teacups said:


> What is moleskin?   I Googled it and could only find notebooks...



Its a special bandaging to put over blisters, or areas that feel like they are about to blister.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

what happened----------double posted


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

duck tape, extra tarp and a blender for frozen drinks (kung-a-lush)


----------



## tybrilinja

Fantastic thread!!!   I have wrote everyones suggestions down and will use this when our time comes.....I know I will be so excited that I will forget everything.  Now I have it all written down and shouldn't forget them.....but who knows...lol.  Thank you everyone for your contribution , it is greatly appreciated by this disney family.


----------



## Aquayne

When we go to parks we always take big freezer bags. Space bags would work better. The big ones are large enough for us to put cameras and shoes in before a water ride. Wet shoes cause blisters and blisters ruin the whole day. I wonder how to carry around a pair of flip flops around disney for quick changes on the rides? I dont see how people wear them as their primary shoe on an all day march like DW.

Wayne
Aquayne

Logan, WV


----------



## Shan-man

Uh, hello, how is it that neon palm trees haven't made the list yet!? Seems to be a pretty basic necessity to me! :


----------



## BradyBz12

Coming late to the party here and hope this is the right place for this (new to the boards) but wanted to add a few things for those traveling with your dogs...

Vet records - especially proof of recent rabies vaccine

Extra leashes/collars - good idea to add an extra tag with your FW info/cell number

Enough food for your stay - particularly if you feed premium food that you can't get at a grocery store/walmart

Treats - extra yummy ones can help with a dog that's not so good at adapting to new places/routines

Favorite toys - you might want to leave the REALLY loud squeaky ones at home for the sake of your neighbors  

Crate/bed or whatever your dog is used to sleeping in/on

KONGS or other safe, stuffable chew toys - perfect for dogs not used to longer days in the kennel or your camper.

*TIP - freeze your dog's meals in kongs the night before.  Turns mealtime into a much longer, more entertaining event to help your dog pass the time.  If you feed just dry food, mix it up with a wee bit of plain yogurt to help it "stick".

Plenty of clean up bags (please, please, please ALWAYS clean up after your dog!)


Some other miscellaneous stuff:
- find out where the nearest emergency animal hospital is and keep that number/directions handy
- good idea to put a "Animals inside" sticker on your camper door with your cell number on it, just in case anything happens while you're out at the parks


----------



## the who #3

i am not a camper but just ran accross an item that i would not do without if i were.  

for times when it may be a little chilly at night.  the greatest little propane gas heater that can be used outside or inside.  it uses 1 lb propane gas cylinders that just screw into place or can be connected to a 20 lb cylinder with a hose.  it is made by "mr. heater" and is sold by hardware, or tractor stores or any store that sells hunting supplys.  it is extremely light weight and has a handle to carry it by.

i actually bought one of these to put in my office to take the chill off on cold winter days, and another to have at my home for the same purpose or if the power goes out.  it is a 5,000 to 8,000 btu heater and is 7"d x 15"w x 15"h and it only weighs 7lbs.   this is easy enough for anyone to handle.  i just love mine.    

happy camping


----------



## Tigger0624

We have just recent switched from tent camping to our new to us pop up  but what I have found to be helpful since I tend to get very busy just before any length of camping trip and we almost always seemed to forget something that ended up in us having to find a Walmart or something- I made up a checklist on my computer and I print one out the week before we leave and post it on my fridge. Having 4 active boys, 2 hyper dogs and a DH who works nights- almost all of the packing falls to me- I get it so all DH has to do is load the stuff in the back of the truck and we're off- hopefully on time. 

I try to pre-cook all of our meals too so all I have to do is heat them up- sloppy joes, taco meat, even pot roast! I'll mix and form burgers (my kids dont like the box ones) and wrap them up to freeze then they get burried in the cooler under all the ice  Not having to take the time cooking at camp really saves time- thogh the week before gets crazy cause I feel like all I am doing is laundry and cooking for a week straight 

One thing that I will not go camping without is some form of handheld games for my boys- they usually only get them at bedtime but it lets them unwind and lets me have some peace and quiet with a nice cold beer.... soda, yeah thats it- soda I made the mistake of not having anything to occupy them on our first trip and it rained for an entire day- they were driving me crazy within an hour. Our first trip to FL (before we moved here) I actually brought a small tv and hte XBox- boy was I glad when a major storm hit and they were quietly occupied for the entire day! 

Another thing I've found to be helpful is an intant set dining canopy preferably with screening- helps keep the bugs out of your food 

I know we are also adding those foam mattress toppers to our list for this trip- not to mention PLENTY of chew toys for the dogs  keeps them happy and occupied!!! One of my puppy's favorite is called a Chilly Bone. Its a canvas bone that you can soak in water or juice nd freeze- really helps with teething pups  For an extra special treat I'll soak it in chicken broth for a little more flavor 

Sorry for the novel- I tend to get super excited when I start planning camping trips


----------



## KatPrincess

Yikes! We aren't going to camp until a year from now but these items and lists are sure helpful! I can't wait to tell my hubbie to check it out so thank you everyone!!!


----------



## byejou

As stated on other posts, making lists and preparing in advance is a huge lifesaver!!! 

I have a continuous typed list for the RV with items that remain in place in between trips check prior and restock it following trips.  

Also I have:

    Rubbermaid container for non-perishable foods (packed night before)
    Container for kitchen items (plates, spices, paper products, utensils, soap)
    Last-in, first-out container for everything to quickly hook up camper 
          (rubber blocks, wood, mallet, knee pad, leveler, bungees, extension 
            cords,bright flashlight)
    Small container for doggy stuff (toys, leashes, bowls, bags, treats)

I make a list of clothes because I always overpack and learned the hard way not to do this camping.  Now I underpack and wash at the campground. I have two boys in same size clothes that work out great.

I know it sounds like alot of containers but they fit right in place in the camper or if needed in back of your truck, SUV or car trunk.  All you have to do when u get to camp is set-up.  Every container is labeled and has a place.  

The week prior to camping, I make a menu with the family and pack as much non-perishables as possible then all we need is to stop and get dairy and meat items.  Pre-made frozen meals are great too.


----------



## shaniac

good list...


----------



## Aquayne

We have found that a food saver vacuum sealer or similar to be extremely convenient. Once the bag is sealed it can be buried in the ice even when melted and no danger of cross contamination. It is best to make, seal while warm, freeze immediately. It is much better than baggies, they always leak under even mild rough treatment.


----------



## des1954

bump


----------



## Born 2 Fish

fishing poles


----------



## ntsammy5

worms



do you prefer born 2 or can I call you Frank?


----------



## Ms. Heimlich

Any other suggestions for those of us staying in the cabins?  What should I pack?

Also - How many plugs are there in the cabins?  We will have 3 phones, 2 digital cameras, and who knows what else?  Do I need a muliti-plug?


----------



## Minnie&Mickey

Oh my gosh, Barkri12...that is hysterical!!!


----------



## dreamer03

That is a great tip. We are new to camping so any sort of compact camping that I can learn is helpful.


----------



## BradyBz12

Check out this thread for good advice on organizing/packing too
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2134322

Happy camping!


----------



## callieriggs

Hey, thanks everybody.  I got some good ideas for a couple things I hadn't thought of.  I do have a big camping list but I know there are always little things that I forget or didn't think of.  Heck...I forgot the beer and girly drinks!!!  lol  Some one also posted something that made me think of glowsticks for my kids.  Thankfully I am not missing too much!   Thanks again. 

Cathy


----------



## soccerbus2

AuburnJen92 said:


> We just got back from a week in FW, so I thought I would add some items.  It REALLY helps to have a list.  For the first time in I don't know how many years, we weren't going to the Settlement or Meadow Trading Post for supplies, or worse, Super WalMart on 595.
> 
> Condiment packets for cookouts (it beats going to the trading post each trip)
> Lysol
> Pizza cutter (I just didn't know how useful that was going to be until I brought it!)
> 
> I am definitely going to print this list out and modify mine.  Thanks so much!



...forgive me, but what were the uses of the pizza cutter (other than cuttin pizza)....TIA!!!


----------



## caveat lector

Teflon tape in case you get one of those "middle of the night" plumbing leaks. It can be a good temporary fix


----------



## Disneylitch

Don't forget extra alternator, power steering, etc. belts, antifreeze, volt meter, jumper cables, stop leak,  and of course the all important tool chest.
We had our alternator stop working on the way to The Fort and had to use the jumper cables to jump from the coach batteries to the running battery.
On the way home, we had a belt break and punch a hole in the radiator.  Luckily we were still on Disney property and had extra antifreeze and a belt on board.  We were able to limp the unit back to The Fort.
I guess the main thing to bring is a husband that knows how to fix it when it breaks.
Seriously, we all have lists and each time we make the journey, we always add to it.

Debbie and Mike


----------



## 5stljayhawks

A laptop and internet card so you can give us realtime updates, about the great time you are having and best item you added to your list


----------



## ntsammy5

Beer


----------



## dissybroad

jennifer293 said:


> It has everything but the kitchen sink!! I would hit my max weight in my camper if I took all of this stuff..
> 
> http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/list.html



Holy cow! My house wouldn't hold all that stuff, but it's a good way to assess your own needs and prioritize.


----------



## luckycharm19335

Wine.


----------



## Brendonsmom

Water filter.

Wine bottle opener!  Have had to knock on a few doors before. 

Extension cord.

Broom or small dustbuster vacuum, even if tent camping.  The sand is aggravating.

Table cloth.

Clothesline and clips.

DIS member sign.


----------



## Tented1

We are booked for Dec. 19-26. I have a Ford Fiesta hatchback & will be purchasing a roof bag carrier. My husband, daughter and I will be tent camping. I've been trying to  scour these  forums. I would include these items:

Lights for your bikes I plan on getting the cheap head lights from the camping section  and using these attached to bikes for double duty. 

I bought a heated mattress pad for my daughters single air mat on clearance yesterday for $13.00.

I also plan to bring an elec. blanket. That way I'm covered for possible cold front without packing loads of cover or bulky sleeping bags.

I haven't seen rock salt on any list. Rock salt added to an ice chest should keep ice longer. 

If anyone has any advice on rooftop bags I would sure appreciate any input. I've always used a truck until now --- BIG difference!


----------



## Tented1

Can opener.


----------



## mom2d&b

thank you all for the ideas and entertainment.  We will be tent camping with the cub scouts in November and I was going to start my own packing list.  Now I have a great starting point to work from.  No electric stuff for us as I understand the cub scouts camp at the primitive site.


----------



## BaltarVK

My first post! 

It isn't even Christmas and I am already planning our June 2-10 camping trip. Oh yes. Fort Wilderness tent camping with my wife 3 daughters (14, 10, 5) and one son age 3. For this reason alone, I believe beer will be number 1 on my list. 

I think I will keep refining this list for awhile. I think I might love planning for my trips more than my trips!!


----------



## cloudswinger

BaltarVK said:


> My first post!
> 
> It isn't even Christmas and I am already planning our June 2-10 camping trip. Oh yes. Fort Wilderness tent camping with my wife 3 daughters (14, 10, 5) and one son age 3. For this reason alone, I believe beer will be number 1 on my list.
> 
> I think I will keep refining this list for awhile. I think I might love planning for my trips more than my trips!!



For June you'll want an air conditioner and rain gear!


----------



## lodge

and keep more than half of all that in your purple box


----------



## sshudson99

I also would suggest Tide Pods or the like, They are a little lighter (every bit counts) and you don't have to worry about spills!


----------



## luvmyfam444

bumping this up for any other ideas...

What do you carry your stuff to the bath houses in?


----------



## DebbieT11

I use one of these.....





It's sturdy, holds a LOT, you can separate wet/dry stuff, and you can sit it on the floor if need be and it won't let water inside.  Affordable too, I got it at one of the big box stores, I believe.


----------



## wdwmom3

Thanks for bumping this thread. Reminded me I need to get a couple flashlights for our stay in the cabins and make sure I pack the bug repellent. Just wondering how bad the bugs are in April. Should I maybe think about packing some bug repelling candles to use on the deck?


----------



## JanL

"What do you carry your stuff to the bath houses in? "

I use an empty kitty litter container...the square kind with a lid and handle. I keep everything I might need in there" Shower shoes, shower cap, razors & shaving cream, tooth brush & paste, floss, hair brush and clips, shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, net scrubbie, powder, deodorant, and some first aid stuff such as bandaids, antibacterial ointment, etc. for boo boos. This is kept on the camping shelves at home and just tossed in with the tent, etc. when time to go camping. I can even sit on it if I have to wait in line for a shower or to shave my legs. In the tent it goes under my cot.


----------



## 2goofycampers

wdwmom3 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread. Reminded me I need to get a couple flashlights for our stay in the cabins and make sure I pack the bug repellent. Just wondering how bad the bugs are in April. Should I maybe think about packing some bug repelling candles to use on the deck?



There are no open flames allowed. I believe there are other types of bug deterrents. I've never been bother by bugs there. But never say never.


----------



## wdwmom3

2goofycampers said:
			
		

> There are no open flames allowed. I believe there are other types of bug deterrents. I've never been bother by bugs there. But never say never.



Would those candles in the tins (citronella) be considered an open flame?


----------



## 2goofycampers

wdwmom3 said:


> Would those candles in the tins (citronella) be considered an open flame?



Yes.


----------



## wdwmom3

2goofycampers said:
			
		

> Yes.



Good to know thanks!


----------



## MartinFamilyTour

Bikes and toys for kids


----------



## BaltarVK

So glad for this thread. I keep refining my list. Thanks everybody. I have two air conditioners for our two tents. Friends were laughing about that. I told them they obviously have never been to Disney in the Summer.


----------



## SunshineCamper

What do you carry your stuff to the bath houses in?

I bought canvas (plastic inside liner) shower bags from Bed, Bath and Beyond a few years ago. I like the soft sided ones for storing vs. hard plastic. The top is open so I can grab my soap, shampoo etc. while showering...no zipper which helps to air out the bag after each shower.  If it gets "yucky" after time I just throw it in the wash with the bath towels and it's like new.

I also bought these mesh bags again a few yrs. back from Target $1 spot or you can get a grocery recycle bag for $.99 and I place my clothes and towel in this bag to go to the showers. It's so much easy to take all you need to the showers vs. a duffle bag of clothes that do not fit very well in a small space in the comfort station.

We've been doing this for yrs.


----------



## Ayleana

Thanks for all the camping supplies suggestions. We are thinking of camping for the first time (aside from our backyard) at the Fort next year. I've heard that you need sand stakes for the tent. What are those? I've gone to the various sporting good stores and just get a blank look when I ask them.


----------



## lodge

Ayleana said:


> Thanks for all the camping supplies suggestions. We are thinking of camping for the first time (aside from our backyard) at the Fort next year. I've heard that you need sand stakes for the tent. What are those? I've gone to the various sporting good stores and just get a blank look when I ask them.


also called snow stakes.....they are wider for a better grip


----------



## Ayleana

lodge said:


> also called snow stakes.....they are wider for a better grip



Thanks. Are they the bigger plastic yellow stakes? All I find at the stores in my area are either the plastic yellow or a longer aluminum that's similar to the plastic yellow.


----------



## Scott Babb

Good list!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I'd love to have a more compact full packing list. If anyone has spare time and would like to get started/help, the camping board and I would be grateful.


----------



## Cosmic

2goofycampers said:


> I'd love to have a more compact full packing list. If anyone has spare time and would like to get started/help, the camping board and I would be grateful.


Is about time to make my packing list,  anyway. I'll read through the whole thread this weekend if nobody else gets to it first.


----------



## Cierese

stacktester said:


> I'm curious to know how some other campers do some things like condiments and what not. It seems that whenever we camp our mayo, mustard and other stuff no matter how small a container I buy is left over. I am a bachelor and don't cook too much at home so between trips these things may not stay fresh.
> 
> This is going to sound chincy but I have been getting some small packets like mayo, catsup and mustard from restaurants and keeping it in a bag I can put in the house. Things like those small containers of Smucker's jelly and honey seem to make sense for those of us who have a small camping family. I just hate to see a whole bottle of these things go to waste and have to buy more. I keep the Splenda, Equal and sugar in a bag as well that I put in the house.
> 
> Coffee stirrers in the plastic wrapper are good from Mickey D's and I always get a few moist wipettes from Sonny's which are a great thing to have anywhere if you don't have a place to wash up before eating.
> 
> I got blasted on my thread about parking in the overflow lot the night before we checked in so I hope nobody filet's me on this. I don't like take handfuls from 1 place. I usually get 1 or 2 at a time so it's not taking too much. I just don't ever see these things in Costco or whatever to buy like this. I think we're all familiar with how things like this don't keep well in a closed up camper that sits in the sun. Any other ideas???????



I do the same thing!  Add in coffee creamers from gas stations to that list.


----------

